# i just purchased a kinetix intake manifold and i need help



## JP'SER (Mar 14, 2008)

im new to this forum. my name is jp and i own a 05 se-r. i just purchased a kinetix intake manifold but i had some problems tying to install it. if anyone can help me on how to intall this manifold please email me at [email protected] or respond this message. thank u so much.


----------



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

what kinda issues are you having?? my friend put one on his 06 and im thinking of putting one on my 06 and did u get the egr kit?


----------



## Juiced SE-R (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a Kinetix IM, what kind of problems are you having?


----------



## Negativelock (Sep 9, 2008)

anyone got any pics of what the IM looks like on their engine?


----------

